# Fume Hood Exhaust



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

why would anyone take the time required to build a wooden frame rather than go buy the duct and make it work properly?


----------



## RomanDesign (Dec 30, 2010)

hardwareman said:


> why would anyone take the time required to build a wooden frame rather than go buy the duct and make it work properly?


I'm pretty sure the frame was built for an older model stove/fume hood. When the fume hood was replaced, the size and position of the outlet didn't match exactly.


----------



## RomanDesign (Dec 30, 2010)

stevemartin said:


> Window Acs are the most efficent way of air conditioning .


???? Doesn't really have anything to do with what I'm asking about


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I can't tell for sure from here, so you'll have to take a closer look, but do you have space for a proper duct with that MDF box removed from the wall?


----------



## RomanDesign (Dec 30, 2010)

DexterII said:


> I can't tell for sure from here, so you'll have to take a closer look, but do you have space for a proper duct with that MDF box removed from the wall?


The hole on the exterior,brick wall, doesn't line up with the fumehood outlet (on the interior wall. 
I can't really shift the fumehood because it won't line up with the stove/cabinet in the kitchen. 
If I were to put a duct in the wall to connect the two, I'd have to move the exterior cap and get into some masonry work, which I'm trying to avoid if possible


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

The only two options that I can see are a) buy the sheet goods and fabricate your own custom offset duct, b) contact a local mechanical contractor or heating and cooling guy, who could fabricate it for you, or c) deal with the bricks. And, by the way, I say this respectfully, as I can relate to the issue. We have a brick ranch, so every time that I have added or replaced an exterior hose bib, electrical box, dryer vent, or whatever, I envy those who don't have to deal with it, even though I still like the looks and durability of brick.


----------

